# wlan karte wird nicht erkannt



## Daniel29 (23. September 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen. Ich versuche seit 3 Stunden die Wlankarte zu installieren, aber sie wird nicht erkannt, und taucht auch nicht im gerätermanager auf.

Es handelt sich um eine D-Link Air Plus.

Zuerst soll man die CD installieren. Dann neu starten und Karte rein, dann sollte Setup Menü kommen. Kommt aber nicht, und die karte ist auch nicht zu sehen. 

Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Reiner Jonas (23. September 2006)

Du hast also die Karte in den Laufenden Rechner gesteckt
Ich glaube es kaum aber ich habe das 5 mal gelesen , sorry

gibt es einen unbekannten Eintrag im Device Manager ? 

Ansonsten kann die Karte auch defekt sein ( ohne den Scherz oben)

Gruss

rajo


----------



## Maik (23. September 2006)

Hier mal eine Checkliste zum Einbau der D-Link-Plus (DWL-G520+):


 Treiber von CD installieren
 Computer herunterfahren und ausschalten
 WLAN-Karte in PCI-Steckplatz einstecken
 Computer neu starten
 Hardware-Assistent wird angezeigt 
 "Treiber automatisch installieren" wählen
 Ggfs. nach dem Neustart "Installation fortsetzen" wählen und zu guter letzt auf "Fertig stellen" klicken
 Installation ist abgeschlossen


----------



## Daniel29 (23. September 2006)

Warum darf man die Karte nicht in den laufenden Rechner schieben?

was sollte denn da stehn im gerätemanager? finde da nichts.

Beim ersten mal installieren kam irgen eine Fehlermeldung. Danach aber nicht mehr nachdem ich öfter die Software wieder deinstalliert hatte. Kann es mit einem fehlenden PMCI Treiber zusammenhängen?

@Maik
ja genau so habe ich es gemacht. Aber es startet kein Hardwareassistent nach dem Neustart. Und die Karte leuchtet auch nicht, so als ob Sie nicht eingesteckt wäre..?


----------



## Maik (23. September 2006)

Daniel29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] Und die Karte leuchtet auch nicht, so als ob Sie nicht eingesteckt wäre..?


Hast Du schon mal überprüft, ob sie auch korrekt im Steckplatz sitzt?


----------



## Daniel29 (23. September 2006)

ich geh davon aus, dass sie richtig drin ist. überprüfen lässt sich das ja schlecht. ich habe aber an nem anderen laptap die gleiche karte drin und da klappts auch.


----------



## Maik (23. September 2006)

Wenn die grüne Diode nicht leuchtet, lässt dies die Vermutung zu, daß entweder die Karte nicht richtig eingesteckt ist, oder die Karte defekt ist.

Und nochmal die Frage: hast du die Karte in einem laufenden / eingeschalteten PC eingebaut?



			
				Quick Installation Guide hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Stellen Sie sicher, daß der Computer ausgeschaltet ist, und ziehen Sie den Netzstecker.*


----------



## Daniel29 (23. September 2006)

die karte geht leuchtet am anderen pc, kann also nicht defekt sein. Und ja ich habe auf Neustart gestellt, und kurz nachdem der Pc gestartet wurde habe ich die Karte reingesteckt. Ich habe es aber danach aber mit ausgeschalteten PC probiert. Ging auch nicht. 

Irgend eine Idee


----------



## Maik (23. September 2006)

Vielleicht solltest Du den Treiber nochmal deinstallieren und die o.g. Arbeitsschritte erneut durchführen, nur diesmal die Karte bei ausgeschaltetem PC einbauen, so wie es im Handbuch steht.

Und bitte achte in Deinen Beiträgen auf eine durchgängige Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Daniel29 (23. September 2006)

Ich habe den Treiber schon 3 Mal deinstalliert. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Kanns an irgendwelchen Bios Einstellungen oder Treibern zum Kartensteckplatz liegen?


----------



## Maik (24. September 2006)

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da dies hier nicht mein Fachgebiet ist.

Ich weiß nur, dass ich beim Einbau der Karte (DWL-G520+) am BIOS nichts schrauben und auf meinem Rechner  (Win2k) keine zusätzlichen Treiber installieren mußte.


----------



## Daniel29 (24. September 2006)

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. Kennst Du vielleicht ein gutes Forum, das sich mit solchen Fragen mehr beschäftigt?


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. September 2006)

Versuch mal einen anderen PCI Steckplatz für deine Karte


----------



## Daniel29 (24. September 2006)

Ich habe leider nur den einen. Es ist ein Laptop der Marke Medion (MD 41700)


----------



## Maik (25. September 2006)

Daniel29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. Kennst Du vielleicht ein gutes Forum, das sich mit solchen Fragen mehr beschäftigt?


Auch hierzu kann ich Dir leider keinen Tipp geben, da ich mich mit Hardware-Fragen nicht sonderlich beschäftige.


----------



## djgron (2. Oktober 2007)

auch wenn der artikel hier schon älter ist gebe ich ein update:

Hatte versucht eine WLAN-Karte PCI von MSI (PC60G-F) in einem älteren Rechner zu installieren. Karte wurde ums verrecken (BIOS-Update, Steckplatztausch, einzige PCI-Karte) nicht erkannt. Nicht ansatzweise!

Lösung: Der i440-Chipsatz von Intel unterstützt nur PCI bis 2.1, aber eben nicht 2.2 wie es für die WLAN-Karte nötig wäre. Board: ABIT BX6 Rev. 2. Mit P-III 500 MHz  Der rennt dafür zuverlässig.

Problem nicht gelöst, aber zuverlässig erkannt.
Echt schade sowas. Kommt man erst nach 6h drauf!


----------

